# Top Gun: Maverick - Neuer Trailer zeigt Tom Cruise als Elite-Pilot in Aktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Top Gun: Maverick - Neuer Trailer zeigt Tom Cruise als Elite-Pilot in Aktion* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Top Gun: Maverick - Neuer Trailer zeigt Tom Cruise als Elite-Pilot in Aktion*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (22. Dezember 2019)

Maverick als Elitepilot in Action... 
Hmmm, ein Opa im Kampfjet kommt mir jetzt sehr albern vor.
Was macht ein so alter Sack nach einer 8G-Wende? 
Seine Haut wieder aufrollen, auf dem Rücken festtapen und wieder aussehen wie mit 20 Jahren? 
Scheint ein wirklich grandioses Stück trash zu werden.


----------



## facehugger (22. Dezember 2019)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Maverick als Elitepilot in Action...
> Hmmm, ein Opa im Kampfjet kommt mir jetzt sehr albern vor.
> Was macht ein so alter Sack nach einer 8G-Wende?
> Seine Haut wieder aufrollen, auf dem Rücken festtapen und wieder aussehen wie mit 20 Jahren?
> Scheint ein wirklich grandioses Stück trash zu werden.


Nunja, es gibt (deutlich) schlimmer aussehende ü50-Jährige Ich werd mir "Maverick" auf jeden Fall geben, schon alleine wegen des Nostalgie-Flair`s. Hach, damals war`s

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (23. Dezember 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Nunja, es gibt (deutlich) schlimmer aussehende ü50-Jährige Ich werd mir "Maverick" auf jeden Fall geben, schon alleine wegen des Nostalgie-Flair`s. Hach, damals war`s
> 
> Gruß



Auch von mir nen Gruß. 
Bei mir kommt hinzu dass ich diesen Honk einfach nicht ausstehen kann. 
Ja, für nen "alten Sack" sieht der gut aus, das tue ich auch. Er ist für mich einfach ein Schauspieler der nichts vermittelt. Gegenüber einem Nicholson, Connery oder Hopkins kann dieser Darsteller nichts.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (23. Dezember 2019)

Flugtechnischer Hollywood Film halt.. heißt nicht das er schlecht ist , nur halt Logik Lücken und Fehler überall. Zb sieht man im Trailer das sie beim Training total nah beieinander fliegen und sich gegenseitig gefährden. Sowas würde einen in echt nach ein zwei mal die Lizenz kosten. Und das er sein Motorrad immer noch ohne Helm fährt usw..


----------



## DocVersillia (23. Dezember 2019)

Tom Cruise ist alt geworden - check
Tom Cruise ist kein riesen Schauspieler- check
Viele Dinge sind dort unrelasitisch- check (aber das ist Pokemon, Transformers usw ebenfalls)

Aber..... wenn ich die Bilder sehe und den Theme von Harold Faltermeyer höre, kriege ich ein feuchtes Höschen und schwelge in Erinnerung, wie ich mitte der 80er Jahre unseren alten VHS Videorecorder gequält habe. Der Film lief rauf und runter und hatte mich damals an die ersten Rechner getrieben um Flugsimulationen zu spielen.... After Burner, F16 Combat Pilot (ich habe es geliebt auf meinem Atari ST), nacher die Aces Reihes (Aces over the Pacific) usw....


----------



## tdi-fan (23. Dezember 2019)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Auch von mir nen Gruß.
> Bei mir kommt hinzu dass ich diesen Honk einfach nicht ausstehen kann.
> Ja, für nen "alten Sack" sieht der gut aus, das tue ich auch. Er ist für mich einfach ein Schauspieler der nichts vermittelt. Gegenüber einem Nicholson, Connery oder Hopkins kann dieser Darsteller nichts.



Naja, das kann man so nicht sagen. Im Gegensatz zu den restlichen Hollywood-Möchtegern-Männers hat er wenigstens irgendwo Eier, kann was, braucht nicht überall einen Stuntman. Ich mein, wer lässt sich schon an ein Passagierflugzeug schnallen oder seilt sich, außer Jason Statham, von einem Gebäude ab oder fliegt einen Looping mit dem Heli, stellt Rundenrekorde mit einem Sportwagen auf?
Das stimmt schon, an seine Qualitäten von früher kommt er nicht mehr ran, aber ein schlechter Schauspieler ist er nicht. 

Und bei diesen Hollywoodfritzen sollte man das Privatleben mal weglassen, egal wie durch die sein können. Wir kennen die sowieso nicht. Interessant ist nur, wie die ihren Job machen.

Ich freu mich auf den Film, Nostalgie eben.


----------



## Iffadrim (23. Dezember 2019)

Werden dieses Mal mehrere Raketen abgefeuert, statt wie damals eine einzige die dann aus zig Kamerawinkeln gefilmt und dann 20-mal verwendet wurde?

Aber mal ehrlich, die Leute schauen sich doch lieber nen Rentner in nem Kampfjet als in nem Rollstuhl an oder?


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2019)

Die Leute die sich hier über Tom Cruise  lustig machen: Der "Opa"  fliegt den Kampfjet selber!

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf den Film und kann es kaum abwarten.


----------



## facehugger (23. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Leute die sich hier über Tom Cruise  lustig machen: Der "Opa"  fliegt den Kampfjet selber!
> 
> Ich freue mich schon riesig auf den Film und kann es kaum abwarten.


Was sag ich immer: meckern kann jeder. Es selbst genauso gut oder den Job gar besser erledigen können die wenigsten...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2019)

Eben! Hinter der Tastatur im Internet kann man leicht daher reden.


----------



## sethdiabolos (23. Dezember 2019)

Wieso redet man bei Maverick über einen alten Mann und straft den Film im Vorfeld ab, im Gegensatz dazu sieht man lauter 60-80 jährige in Star Trek Picard und alle feiern es, wenn sich Senioren behäbig durch die Gefechte schlängeln?

Ich glaube ich schaue den im Sommer in Imax und DBox, sofern es die Kombi gibt....;D


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (23. Dezember 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Was sag ich immer: meckern kann jeder. Es selbst genauso gut oder den Job gar besser erledigen können die wenigsten...
> 
> Gruß



Als Kritiker dieses Schauspielers muss man es nicht auch oder besser können. Er ist einfach als Schauspieler schlecht da er Aalglatt wirkt, ohne Mimik und ohne Ausstrahlung. Man glaubt ihm die Rolle die er spielt nicht.
Das ist Kritik, und kein Gemecker. 
Und dass ich ihn auch so nicht allzu toll finde ist eine Meinung, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 
Das mögen andere nicht so sehen, aber dass ist dann Geschmackssache. Und über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.


----------



## Martina (23. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Leute die sich hier über Tom Cruise  lustig machen: Der "Opa"  fliegt den Kampfjet selber!
> 
> Ich freue mich schon riesig auf den Film und kann es kaum abwarten.



Auch wenn ich mich sehr auf den Film freue, die Aussage ist nicht richtig.

Er fligt mit, aber selber fliegt er nicht, denn Privatpersonen dürfen keine Kampfjets fliegen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (23. Dezember 2019)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Als Kritiker dieses Schauspielers muss man es nicht auch oder besser können. Er ist einfach als Schauspieler schlecht da er Aalglatt wirkt, ohne Mimik und ohne Ausstrahlung. Man glaubt ihm die Rolle die er spielt nicht.
> Das ist Kritik, und kein Gemecker.



Geht mir ähnlich mit Christoph Waltz, gegen den ist Tom Cruise aber noch ein richtig guter Charakter-Darsteller...
Bisher gab es noch keine gute Performance von Waltz, trotzdem jubeln ihm alle zu. Das muss ich nicht verstehen. 
Tom Cruise wird im Gegenzug dazu überall abgestraft und dabei macht er durchweg recht unterhaltsame Action-Filme im alten Stil (wenig CGI, viel Körpereinsatz).


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2019)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich sehr auf den Film freue, die Aussage ist nicht richtig.
> 
> Er fligt mit, aber selber fliegt er nicht, denn Privatpersonen dürfen keine Kampfjets fliegen.


"Top Gun: Maverick“-Trailer: Tom Cruise flog alle Stunts im Kampfjet


----------



## RtZk (23. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Top Gun: Maverick“-Trailer: Tom Cruise flog alle Stunts im Kampfjet



Da habe ich meine starken Zweifel, ich glaube nicht, dass die US Luftwaffe einem Mitglied einer radikalen Sekte ein Kampfjet in die Hände drückt.


----------



## facehugger (24. Dezember 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Da habe ich meine starken Zweifel, ich glaube nicht, dass die US Luftwaffe einem Mitglied einer radikalen Sekte ein Kampfjet in die Hände drückt.


Ein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk... In dem Sinne, euch allen ein frohes Fest

Gruß


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2019)

Soll der Goose-Klon in der Top Gun Klasse zufällig der Sohn von Goose sein? 

Und die schönen F-14er gegen die blöden F/A-18 ausgetauscht... zum Mäusemelken!


----------

